# Hi



## Hopeful2020 (Nov 25, 2019)

Hi there, I'm new from UK and having some issues with marriage, hopefully I came to the right place for some advice ☺


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome Hopeful! Lots of good folks here who can help. Post when you can...


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Hi,Hopeful2020. Welcome from a fellow Brit. How can we help you?


----------

